# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos! - Vinícius Theodoro

## Vini Theodoro

Saludos a todos!





Me llamo Vinícius Theodoro, vivo en Belo Horizonte Brasil, hago magia profesional desde mis 21 años.Lo siento por mi español que puede contener algunos errores.¡Espero poder compartir y ayudar a todos en pro de la magia!

Gracias!¡Espero poder compartir y ayudar a todos en pro de la magia!Me llamo Vinícius Theodoro, vivo en Belo Horizonte Brasil, hago magia profesional desde mis 21 años.Lo siento por mi español que puede contener algunos errores.¡Espero poder compartir y ayudar a todos en pro de la magia!

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro Vini.
Se entiende perfectamente lo que escribes, no te preocupes por ello =)

----------

